# Devils Lake Fishing Reports 3/30



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Spring temps mean ice fishing's almost over. A few people are still venturing 
out on the ice, but conditions are deteriorating pretty fast. The main ice 
sheet still isn't in too bad of shape, but the shorelines have melted quite a 
bit and getting on and off is getting tough. Those making it out are reporting 
some good fishing. Some of the spots being fished for perch are Creel Bay and 
Black Tiger Bays. For walleyes, try Mission Bay. Anglers are also starting to 
fish some open water. Anglers are catching some pike and walleyes under the 
bridges of Six Mile and the Mauvee as well as the culverts at Channel A. Not 
fast and furious yet, but things should pick up as water temps increase. Good 
Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------

